# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فرق asp با asp.net چیست

## r.gh45

سلام من می خواستم بدونم فرق asp با asp.net چییه و برای برنامه نویسی تویی asp با ید از چه نرم افزاری استفاده بشه؟و آیا برای تبدیل این دوتا به هم راهی هست (نرم افزار خاصی) 
ممنون

----------


## kashaneh

* از asp به عنوان یک تکنولوژی تحت وب برای توسعه و ایجاد محتوای دینامیک یاد می شود که مبتنی بر یکی از زبانهای اسکریپتی مانند Vb Script یا Java Script می باشد. (زبان های اسکریپتی نمونه های کوچک شده و ضعیف تری از زبان های اصلی و پایه ای خود می باشند. Vb Script از Visual Basic و Java Script از زبان Java مشتق شده است). بنابراین همانطور که مشاهده می شود قدرت asp در اندازه ی قدرت و توانایی این دو زبان اسکریپتی خلاصه می شود.
**  Asp.Net بر پایه ی تکنولوژی .Net مایکروسافت ایجاد شده که بر این اساس کلیه ی زبان هایی که با این پلاتفرم دات نت سازگار هستند می توانند در ایجاد صفحات داینامیک Asp.net مورد استفاده قرار گیرند. زبان هایی مانند #C ، جاوا ، Visual Basic  و ... . همانطور که مشخص است، قدرت این زبان ها (مخصوصا #C) با نمونه های اسکریپتی قابل مقایسه نیست و از قدرت و انعطاف پذیری بالاتری برخوردار است.
***  در تکنولوژی دات نت کلا شکل نمایشی (صفحه بندی صفحات) از کد نویسی جداست و کاملا دو لایه ی مختلف را تشکیل می دهند. بدین ترتیب برنامه نویس قادر خواهد بود از یک شمای طراحی یا یک تکه کد در پروژه های مختلف بارها و بارها بدون کمترین تداخل و نیاز به تغییر و سازگاری استفاده کند که این بزرگترین برتری این تکنولوژی بر Asp کلاسیک می باشد که درآن برنامه نویس هر بار مجبور است میزان زیادی کد را به صورت دستی بنویسد.
****  برای محیط دات نت هم محیط های ویرایش و توسعه ای زیادی وجود دارد که قدرتمندترین و معروف ترین آنها Visual Studio .Net می باشد که تا حدود زیادی نیاز به کد نویسی دستی را از طریق رابط کاربری قوی خود برطرف می سازد. اما متاسفانه برای asp محیط اختصاصی خاصی وجود ندارد و از محیط هایی مانند فرانت پیج یا دریم ویور شرکت ادوبی در بیشتر موارد استفاده می گردد.
*****  پسوند فایل های asp به صورت asp. و پسوند فایل های Asp.Net به صورت aspx. می باشد.
******  سرعت اجرای فایلهای Asp.Net به خاطر اینکه در اولین اجرا کامپایل می شوند و دیگر نیازی به هر بار کامپایل شدن در هر درخواست نیست (بر خلاف asp که هر بار توسط سرور کامپایل می شود) بیشتر از نمونه ی قدیمی تر خود یعنی asp می باشد.
*******  در Asp.Net به خاطر بهره مندی برنامه نویس از کتابخانه قدرتمند Net. ، تقریبا هر کاری ممکن است و نیازی به استفاده از کامپننتهای اضافی در بیشتر مواقع وجود ندارد. (برخلاف Asp که برای هر فعالیت خاص، به یک بسته یا component خاص نیاز دارد. برای مثال برای ارسال ایمیل حتما باید بسته ی نرم افزاری مورد استفاده ی برنامه نویس در سرور هم نصب باشد در غیر اینصورت استفاده از آن امکان پذیر نیست!!!)

و در پایان اینکه به طور کلی یادگیری ASP نسبت به نمونه ی جدیدتر خود یهنی ASP.Net راحت تر است و دلیل آن نیز یادگیری آسانتر زبان های اسکریپتی است. ولی در کل برنامه نویسان وب در حال حرکت به سوی فناوری جدیدتر Net. هستند.
** دوستان دیگر هم می توانند اطلاعات بیشتر و تکمیلی تر را اینجا ارائه دهند. مو فق باشید **

----------


## skalanter

سه تا سوال دارم -

1) کسی که asp بلد نیست asp.net  رو میتونه یادبگیره ؟

2) میشه همه این زبان ها رو باهم یادبگیریم. یعنی همزمان شروع به یادگیری 3 یا 4 زبان برنامه نویسی بکنیم؟

3) پیشنهاد شما برای الگوی یادگیری چیه؟ (مثلاً دنباله یک نوع روش یادگیری ساده میگردم برای شروع که حساب کار دستم بیاد و بیشترتر ادامه بدم)

سپاس

----------

